# Hey night7racing shut down!



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey is night7racing shut down or is the idiot just moding his site? I whent to it just to check on it( i ever so often do this).

www.night7racing.com

if that idiot was finally shutdown thank the good god so he can't rip anymore of us off!


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

maybe he got caught by the feds


----------



## wannaboostbad (Oct 24, 2004)

what was up with night7racing if i may ask, or open a can of worms in this case?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he was a con.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Most of these importers are, it seems. Night-7 however, was endorsed by SCC, so you'd think they would have known something about them. Apparently they acquired an RB25 through them for one of the project cars.


----------

